# Temp problems



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Just built a new system. Temps high and are monitoring differently.

Specs: 

E8400 CPU
ASUS P5k-e Motherboard
2gb crucial ram
160 gb hard drive
Arctic Cooling freezer pro 7 cpu cooler
Antec 900 case
8400gs gfx


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hello


I am running the same CPU right now and I love it!

what are your room air temps ? those temps are a wisker high but not if you live in a hot climate right now ?


what PSU are you using make and model ????


my cpu runs about 31C or very close at both cores at idle temps when overclocked to 3.6ghz or less ?

my room temps are about 20C (its winter here :laugh

did you use artic silver 5 thermal grease of did you use a thermal pad ?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Yea its a fast CPU, im surprised i didnt have any problems with it being recognised on that ASUS board. Ive played with the overclocking software on the ASUS CD, i dont want to go extreme because this the first computer i could overclock. I just got it to 3.2Ghz.

Its winter here too, and my room temps are 68F/20C. I'm using the OCZ GameXStream 700W. I used AS-5 but there was a little on the HSF when i got it, so i guess i used both. How do you explain the 25C all the time on some of those programs?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Also if the AUX and the Tj.Max mean the system temp, thats impossible, because im useing the Antec900 with great cable management lol.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

i dont believe too much info from very many of the monitoring utilities


I have foudn core temp monitor to be VERY accurate a high percentage of the time



my favorite way to establish temps is to use the Ultimate Boot CD there is a cpu stress testing program on that freeware boot cd

run that then check what the temps say in the *BIOS readings* those will be the most accurate !


I would remove and clean off all thermal grease and thermal pads (the pads are useless)

apply fresh application of only AS-5 you only need alittle dab most fellas put on 25% to 35% too much grease which is just as bad as not enough / over application is like trying to transfer heat thru a jar of peanut butter 


BTW: if you have good quality ram / the E8400 is very capable of getting to 3.6 ghz without even rasing any voltage !!

http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=717


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Jtsou said:


> Also if the AUX and the Tj.Max mean the system temp, thats impossible, because im useing the Antec900 with great cable management lol.


The AUX is likely a phantom reading. 

The Tj Max in core temp is actually the thermal trip point of the CPU as read by the Digital Thermal Sensor in the core. When the DTS hits 105c the CPU will enter thermaltrip state and shutdown, even if thermal monitoring is disabled in the BIOS. (It doesn't mean that it's safe to run your CPU at 80c just because it won't shutdown until 105c)

The Tcase max (temp taking in the middle of the heat spreader covering the cores) is about 72c.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Well that makes me feel a little better, thanks guys.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to help, but you should follow Linderman's advice reapply your thermal compound. Completely remove the thermal compound that came preapplied to the CPU heatsink and apply a fresh coat of AS5.


----------

